# RSPCA in local paper



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

read this in the paper this morning,a cali king was caught in a coppers garden,the story goes on and the wording makes it sound like an absolute bloodthirsty killer.
"the kingsnake is so fearsome it kills and eats other snakes,including rattle snakes"
"the hissing serpent"
"lurking between the brickwork"
and the last one
"however,the animal is not venomous and is often kept as a pet in domestic vivariums,from which this invertebrate is thought to have escaped"
if i was cornered by half the bloody street i would lurk and hiss at them:lol2:
the snake was taken by the rspca and dropped off at an approved local centre.


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

the kingsnake is so fearsome it kills and eats other snakes,including rattle snakes"


:rotfl: that was good


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

well they do eat other snakes and even rattlers but you got to love the way they word it trying make it sound more scary than it really is. LOL.


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

see if this works
Officer Apprehends Slippery Intruder (from Craven Herald)


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

and it was then transferred to an *empty* fish tank - with the lid sensibly weighted down.

RSPCA officers were unable to collect it until the following morning, so the scaly guest spent the night in a neighbour's house until it could be picked up.

am i right in thinking thats a bit cruel?


----------



## 955i (Aug 17, 2007)

Howcome no-one has commented on the fact they called it an invertebrate yet???? :mf_dribble:


----------



## fundo (Feb 7, 2007)

can't blame the media for chasing a story on a slow day though


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

Frogeye 1050 said:


> Howcome no-one has commented on the fact they called it an invertebrate yet???? :mf_dribble:


ten points for you:lol2:


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

jav07 said:


> ten points for you:lol2:


I noticed it but didnt say anything another reason it was funny


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

People make me laugh so much! Honestly! Its a bloody king snake ffs lmao!


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

lol. everybody in liverpool. i have 4 of these blood thirsty fearsome ferociouse animals in my bedroom!!!!!!!! 

QUICK CALL THE ARMED RESPONSE UNITS!!!! WERE ALL DOOMED!!!!!!!

i cant believe some people. 

he goes on to say he was concerned for the kids and then this:

"I keep checking the toilet now in case it turns up in there!"

as we all know here if a snake escapes the first place we look is down the toilet because we know they love toilet water soooo much. infact i now have a security guard guarding my toilet 24/7 just incase he catches one making a run for the toilet!!!!

maybe i went a bit over the top. still nothing i said would look out of place in that newspaper. some people are bloody idiots!!!! it looks a nice snake aswell!!!!


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

They dont actually lie that much, but they word everything and twist every sentence so much that it sounds like they've found a angry Retic. There all a bunch of c**ks if you ask me, (the press and the RSPCA), or at least they are when it comes to reptiles!: victory:


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Frogeye 1050 said:


> Howcome no-one has commented on the fact they called it an invertebrate yet???? :mf_dribble:


because they're spineless ?


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

:lol2:


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

californiankinglover said:


> lol. everybody in liverpool. i have 4 of these blood thirsty fearsome ferociouse animals in my bedroom!!!!!!!!
> 
> QUICK CALL THE ARMED RESPONSE UNITS!!!! WERE ALL DOOMED!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


:rotfl: ive got visons ofthe great escape down the loo :rotfl:


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

why she is now looking in the bog :lol2::lol2:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Frogeye 1050 said:


> Howcome no-one has commented on the fact they called it an invertebrate yet???? :mf_dribble:


:lol2: I thought that as soon as I read it, seems a bit daft to me


----------



## royalkid (Apr 30, 2007)

Our local paper, the Falkirk Herald, had a story on the front page last week about a very rare...............................wait for it................... western hognose. To be fair they didnt call in armed response, after all it was in Camelon, the armed response were probably round the corner anyway :Na_Na_Na_Na: (local dig!!!!!!!). The SSPCA rehoming unit said it is the first time they have had one. normally corns and ratsnakes. Well itll be rare again next week coz we are going through to pick it up, pending a visit from the SSPCA to make sure we can look after it!!!


----------



## crow (May 27, 2007)

Refering back to the story in the Craven Herald about the Kingsnake - 
Did you see the headline on the sign boards outside the newsagents which read - *Mum finds deadly snake in her front garden. *

The headline worked, i went in and bought a paper. (It will line at least 20 Contico`s though!)


----------



## violentacid (Jul 13, 2007)

Bit off topic

But can someone please tell me what the kingsnake Officer Apprehends Slippery Intruder (from Craven Herald) here is?

tis gorgeous:mf_dribble:


----------



## jonosd (Sep 4, 2007)

:lol2: imagine if it was an 18ft burm. the papers would have a field day! "giant man eating python on the loose" "eaten possibly 10 or 20 domestic pets, snatched from gardens'


----------

